# Gambling for Bitcoin and Cryptocurrencies, Best Bitcoin Casinos



## Vidroms (Dec 22, 2019)

The best gambling for bitcoin and cryptocurrencies, roulette for bitcoin, craps for bitcoin and cryptocurrencies, instant lotteries for bitcoin, the best bitcoin casinos, blackjack for bitcoin, poker for bitcoin, online bookmakers for bitcoin and cryptocurrencies.
Gambling for Bitcoin and Cryptocurrencies, Best Bitcoin Casinos
 P.S Happy New Year


----------



## Osesellowe (Jul 21, 2020)

Hey, unfortunately, I don't know too much about bitcoin casinos, but why don't you play a classical online casino. In my opinion, it is almost the same thing. There are a lot of nice casinos, where you can play a fair game with people all around the world.


----------



## Joojle (Jul 21, 2020)

Osesellowe said:


> Hey, unfortunately, I don't know too much about bitcoin casinos, but why don't you play a classical online casino. In my opinion, it is almost the same thing. There are a lot of nice casinos, where you can play a fair game with people all around the world.


The main advantage of gambling with crypto is the high level of anonymity that lets online gamblers keep things private.


----------



## JanLewisfD (Jul 26, 2020)

One the one hand gambling with cryptocurrency included can be dangerous from the financial point of view. Bitcoin or other form of cryptocurrency can have a high probability of devaluation, so if you deposit an amount of BTC and win more, on the second day it can be less without doing anything, so it is a big problem. On another hand it is very good. For example in my country I pay taxes for my winning at casino. But if I play with BTC, I don't need to pay any taxes and I have more money. In the end I can say it is better but risky.


----------



## FelixHA (Aug 19, 2020)

I think crypto is better cause gives you the possibility to be anonymous


----------



## OliverWilkins (Oct 14, 2020)

Why gambling when you can invest for a long term with more less risks.


----------



## OliverWilkins (Oct 17, 2020)

OliverWilkins said:


> Why gambling when you can invest for a long term with more less risks.


Why gambling when you can invest for a long term with fewer risks. True, investing and gambling both involve risk and choice—specifically, the risk of capital with hopes of future profit. But gambling is typically a short-lived activity, while equities investing can last a lifetime. Also, there is a negative expected return to gamblers, on average and over the long run. On the other hand, investing in the stock market typically carries with it a positive expected return on average over the long run. More info about why is it safer investing you can find here.


----------



## AlisonAlsop (Oct 26, 2020)

OliverWilkins said:


> Why gambling when you can invest for a long term with fewer risks. True, investing and gambling both involve risk and choice—specifically, the risk of capital with hopes of future profit. But gambling is typically a short-lived activity, while equities investing can last a lifetime. Also, there is a negative expected return to gamblers, on average and over the long run. On the other hand, investing in the stock market typically carries with it a positive expected return on average over the long run. More info about why is it safer investing you can find here.


Hello guys! Indeed, nowadays it is best to invest in cryptocurrencies because:
 1) Crypto-currency has the advantage of increasing value depending on popularity and transactions on the digital market; 
2) More and more companies choose to trade in cryptocurrencies and invest in cryptocurrencies due to minimal obligations and non-existence of commissions; 
3) Payments in cryptocurrencies can be made instantly and permanently, without worrying about the short program of banks, as long as there is an Internet connection. So there are many other advantages that I found on a web page where you can really buy and invest litecoins!


----------



## Morandra (Jan 8, 2021)

Cool, thank you!


----------



## Giresse (Jan 8, 2021)

OliverWilkins said:


> Why gambling when you can invest for a long term with more less risks.


while its true that btc is on a great bull run, nothing guarantees it won't drop back to nothing, so you can't say there's less risk with it, but for betting, i prefer btc for deposits as it's very fast and fees very small


----------



## Morandra (Jan 8, 2021)

Cryptocurrency became competitive for real money, it started to occupy big pieces on the world market and now he got a lot of casinos. I consider it really good as it is easier to use and you also have opportunity to farm it at home. I play on Boost Casino casino for many years and now they added cryptocurrency deposit method. I really like it because I have a small farm in the garage, so I can spend them on casino. For this money, I took a bit more than 1BTC from this platform. Besides that, yesterday it raised to $40k, now I am really rich guys!


----------



## Giresse (Mar 8, 2021)

Morandra said:


> Cryptocurrency became competitive for real money, it started to occupy big pieces on the world market and now he got a lot of casinos. I consider it really good as it is easier to use and you also have opportunity to farm it at home. I play on Boost Casino casino for many years and now they added cryptocurrency deposit method. I really like it because I have a small farm in the garage, so I can spend them on casino. For this money, I took a bit more than 1BTC from this platform. Besides that, yesterday it raised to $40k, now I am really rich guys!


btc just made it pas the 50k line, and it's no surprise if many bettor use it, this will continue in the coming yyears


----------



## sportsjunkie (Mar 25, 2021)

The reason why I absolutely love betting on crypto casino is that they offer great lines with smallest juice.


----------

